# Saving Money ...?



## 360twin (23/2/14)

One of the advantages of vaping instead of smoking is supposedly the money you'll save. This hasn't been my experience so far, but I'm still starting out, so maybe it will get better. Not that I'm complaining mind you, it's just that I checked my account on eCiggies when placing an order recently, and was amazed at the total to date.

I stopped smoking on 27/12/2013 after deciding it was time, and only started vaping when my wife bought me a GreenSmoke disposable to try two days later. It was a menthol and I've never smoked menthol, but I was presently surprised. So much so that we bought two starter kits and some cartridges, and both gave up the 'stinkies' for good.

At the same time I started reading up about vaping, and was shocked at the choices and variety available . This site provided a lot of insight (thanks everyone), especially the 'Resellers' category with all the local suppliers, which I find very useful.

We're both currently 'puffing steam' on KangerTech Evods, although I have a VV battery too and there's a ProTank Mini II on the way. I have my eye on an Innokin SVD and a Nautilus tank to go with it, but figured I would set myself up mixing my own juice before spending any more on hardware.

We're both really enjoying the Evods, and I found the GreenSmoke cartridges really easy to refill, so we're using them too (I like to carry the GS when I fly due to its size, but it doesn't hold much juice and the batteries take so long to charge). I generally use the GS only when both my Evod's batteries are dead, and the wife won't let me use hers 

Anyway, to any smoker thinking of going digital to save money - you definitely can, but you probably won't want to! Just the flavour choices are mind-boggling, and I want to try them all. And the health benefit is enormous - after two months of not inhaling toxic smoke I feel 5 years younger, and I know that it will improve further in future.

Keep on vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Fully agreed, @360twin !

Trying out new hardware is definitely more expensive - but in my opinion a worthy cost to find a sustainable vape that you can like and continue with - to get all the health benefits you mention.

The other thing is that experimenting with juices can also be expensive, especially when you get juices you don't like. 
But once you find the devices that work for you and the juices you like, in theory it can be cheaper than smoking.

I am nowhere near there yet 

Incidentally, I also use Green Smoke as my real emergency backup and I agree it is an excellent thing for travelling and portability. I find the flavours are nice and the vape experience not bad at all considering its size. My favourite flavours are Absolute Tobacco and Red Label. I agree with you on the lengthy time to charge though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

360twin said:


> Anyway, to any smoker thinking of going digital to save money - you definitely can, but you probably won't want to! Just the flavour choices are mind-boggling, and I want to try them all. And the health benefit is enormous - after two months of not inhaling toxic smoke I feel 5 years younger, and I know that it will improve further in future.
> 
> Keep on vaping!


So true! 

This might help with juice tasting expense. ..

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/suggestion-taste-box.586/#post-7940

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/taste-box-recipients.861/


----------



## 360twin (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> ... I find the flavours are nice and the vape experience not bad at all considering its size ...



Agree - I bought one of their variety packs to try them all, and the only one I don't like is the coffee. The tobacco flavours are good, but remind me too much of the 'stinkies'. Strangely, I found the Vanilla to be the weirdest when I first tried it (smoking Vanilla?), and now love it. My favourite blend is currently Apple & Vanilla for all-day use, in both the GS and the EVOD


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

I have never refilled the Green Smoke - when you refill it, what liquids do you use?
Also, how do you open it without breaking it?


----------



## 360twin (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I have never refilled the Green Smoke - when you refill it, what liquids do you use?
> Also, how do you open it without breaking it?



You have to hook the little plastic cap out of the end - I use a bit of strong wire bent at the end and clamped horizontally in a vice, I then carefully insert the wire into the end just under the plastic cap and pull. Some are tighter than others, but it's not too difficult.

I am currently using Drag On and Liqua juices from eCiggies, and they work perfectly. I found that the GS cartridge holds almost exactly 1ml, so I generally wait until I have a couple to fill and then do them all at once using a syringe pushed carefully down the side of the fill material.

I did find a guide on-line, but the chap used a toothpick to remove the cap, and mine are all way too tight for that. I have been keeping tabs on use, and I have refilled one 5 times and it's still working!

I read on the international forum that GS would be releasing refillable cartomisers soon, but haven't seen anything further about that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Wow, thanks for that 
Most interesting !!!

I don't really use my GS's much. Just backup. But I would like to try a refill just to see how it vapes on another juice.

Will be interesting to see GS juice when they become available. I quite like their flavours.


----------

